# two zero point two five zero



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So I got off work and it's raining cats and dogs. So I head home instead of to that one river where I've been catching fish lately. I get home and guess what? It hasn't rained a drop. So I head out to that other river that's closer to my house. For a week or so I've been thinking about how this place on this river has the same thing going on as this other place on this other river. 
Which is to say fast relatively deep water rushing over a bunch of big rocks. My father and grandfather used to fish here years ago for channel catfish for that very same reason. Current and rocks. So I start off throwing what Ive been catching fish on. The infamous smoke metalflake grub. And I fish the heck out of it. Then thump and a pretty smallmouth jumps and spits out my grub. Ok this place has potential. And so I fish...................maybe an hour with no strikes. I begin to experiment with my favorite soft plastics. A chartreuse metalflake grub, A motoroil with red flake grub. Then a river rock swimbait, Then a curly shad. No dice. I'm feeling the curly shad is too buoyant and not getting down in the fast water even with a quarter ounce head. Rather than retie I bite about a half inch off the curly shad. Now I have no idea if that had anything to do with it or it was just in the right place at the right time but Wham! The drags purring nicely. Then the fish rolls up. It's funny but every now and again you get a glimpse of a fish and know what it is. Well it was obvious this was a fish in 20 inch class. So I'm pretty nervous. But no drama no problems I lip it and measure it. 20.25! It was skinny though, I think the smallie I caught last week weighed more even though it was at least an inch shorter. But I could care less. I've caught at least one 20 for four years in a row but every time it's been in September and October. I was pretty positive the streak was going to end this year. We are moving (closer to my favorite spot  ) and it's looking like maybe that will be in September or October. In the middle of big smallmouth time. I try real hard not to be a keep score kind of fisherman. Most trips I can only give you a general number of fish caught. I lose count on purpose because it's not about how many or how big. But I've got to admit that deep down the streak means an awful lot to me. So I'm pretty thrilled with this fish..


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow 20.25 
Thats a monster of a fish!!!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Awesome Steve. That is a hell of a fish. You are like 10 times better than the second best river angler out there. During this time of the year, I put in at least 15 hrs a week on the river and I have no idea how the hell you catch all these monsters. Congrats on making it 4 years straight, that is one heckuva of an accomplishment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Uhmm... that fish doesn't look skinny to me.

Way to go, you never cease to impress.

It's cool to see these big fish being caught in July. This has been an odd year. At this rate December is looking good.


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats! Very very impressive! Not just the fish but your knowledge and skill as well. I occasionally run across the water you refer to and I fish it hard with a variety of lures but with little success. Figuratively speaking, I feel I am in over my head when it comes to fast deep water.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, that is a real healthy looking beast! I would have to say that I would never have thought to reduce the plastics mass to get it down in that situation. That is part of what sets you apart from most, and can only be grasped through insane amounts of experience such as you possess! All butt kissing aside (  ) fantastic catch and report Steve!


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice fish sir that thing has a hell of a paddle on it. May the streak continue and give hope to the rest of us.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

WOW! What a beauty. Congrats on a truly rare and wonderful beast!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Amazing fish OSG! Each report tops the next! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Jesus, I'm pretty sure I could use that thing to paddle my kayak down the river. Nice catch!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite part was not the monster but how you fish the same holes as 2 generations before you. That's special man. Congrats on a wonderful fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Four years of 20" smallmouth...edit, out of a SW OH river....enough said. You definitely know what your doing. congrats man.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats on the 20 inch smallie streak! And thanks for the tip on reducing the size of the plastic to get the bait down.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, Steve! That fish is amazing. You are a fishing legend. I was talking to some random kids fishing down on the Lower, and they all knew who you were. You should write a book about this stuff


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats on another 20"+ fish! Seeing your reports triggers that inner voice on each trip that "today I'm going to land a monster!"


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice fish OSG! 20" 4 years in a row is an awesome feat for around here congrats!


----------



## wannabefishin (Aug 20, 2012)

That thing looks like it weighs about 8 lbs


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Nice fish. 

There is just something about catching a big beautiful smallmouth bass that just does wonders to the soul. 

Well done.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> My favorite part was not the monster but how you fish the same holes as 2 generations before you. That's special man. Congrats on a wonderful fish.


Absolutely true.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

wannabefishin said:


> That thing looks like it weighs about 8 lbs


He said it was kind of skinny so it is probably only about 7lbs 14oz. Not quite 8lbs.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Wow, Steve! That fish is amazing. You are a fishing legend. I was talking to some random kids fishing down on the Lower, and they all knew who you were. You should write a book about this stuff


After this book thing goes away I'm definitely faking my own death. Please feel free to pass along any swell ideas...




montagc said:


> Nice slob AND a fish.


Whut the???


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Awesome fish, well done! Nothing wrong with being thrilled to keep a streak of prizes like that going. If I'm lucky enough to catch more than 5 I start losing track also, I chalk it up to an age thing.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats on a hell of a smallie, I'm so jealous right now....lol
Actually I have had one of the worst years I can remember , just terrible. I guess that's why it's fishing not catching..... But there's still plenty of time left. 



Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Steve,

Congratulations on keeping the streak alive. I hope it continues for decades to come.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know how you do it Steve, what a great fish. You have been catching big ones like nobodys business. Thanks for all info. Keep catching them.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Steve had this fish leashed weeks ago. He's only just now pulling it out for a photo op. OSG had to give everyone else a chance on the 20 inch contest you see. 

Steve, you are a 20"er swimming this forum amonget minnows my friend. When I grow up I wanna be an Old Stinky Guy.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Another fine catch, congrats OSG!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great fish and pic. It is your fish and story, lets say she should have gone over 4#. Hope she is still swimming.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats on that beauty of a fish OSG! 4 years straight of 20"ers? Most fisherman in this area NEVER even sniff a 20" smallie. You are the man!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great fish osg!!


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Nice fish\! Remember the long skinny smallmouth you caught on the devil's horse at night? That's what this fish reminded me of.


----------

